# Need 2 - 3 bedroom Long term



## Shawty (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi I am looking for a 2 - 3 bedroom long term in benalmadena or arroyo needing to move in asap around the price of 500 - 600 euros a month
Please reply as soon as possible.
Thank you.


----------



## normascott (Aug 6, 2007)

*2 bedroom luxury apartment in Costa Calida £400 per month*

I have a 2 bed luxury apartment overlooking Campoamor Golf Course, Costa Calida. Long term let £400 per month. Any good for you?


----------

